# Lenkeinschlag???? Irgendwie passt das nicht mit dem Oberrohr!



## TeamKlokke (1. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mir diesen Winter ein XC-Rad aufgebaut, habe also in dieser Richtung noch nicht so die Erfahrung. 

Ich habe in Problem mit meinem Lenkeinschlag. Hab das Rad so eingestellt, dass mir die Geo gut passt und ich hoffentlich viel Spaß haben werde, aber leider stößt bei großem Lenkeinschlag mein Schalthebel bzw. Bremshebel am Oberrohr an. Das macht beim normalen fahren auch kein Problem, aber ich mach mir Sorgen, dass mir im Falle eines Sturzes der Hebel anreißt und das Oberrohr eine fette Delle abkriegt.
Bei meinem Street Bike passt das allein durch den Riser-Lenker ja schon ohne Probleme, aber am XC-Rad?

Habe auch schon in der Galerie geschaut, wie eure Bikes so aussehen und bei dem ein oder anderen könnt ich mir vorstellen, wird das auch eng. 

Nun meine Frage: Ist das "normal" und sollte ich einfach nicht von einem Sturz ausgehen? Oder muss ich doch was an der Geo ändern?

Ich fahre ein Giant XTC mit Semiintegriertem Steuersatz, einem 5mm Spacer und den 90 mm Vorbau habe ich negativ gestellt. 

Nun bin ich mal gespannt, was ihr dazu zu sagen habt ...


----------



## Apfelschale (1. März 2011)

Ist bei vielen CC Bikes so, dass wenn man den Vorbau negativ montiert
die Schalthebel und/oder die Bremshebel am Oberrohr anschlagen.

Tipp:
Brems-/Schalthebel nur  so fest wie nötig anziehen. Also so, dass sie sich
im normalen Betrieb nicht bewegen aber wenn das Bike zB. umfällt sich
beides verdreht. Besser als eine Delle/Loch im Oberrohr. Ansonsten gibt
es von ??Acros?? Steuersätze die sich nur bis zu einem bestimmten Winkel
drehen lassen.

MfG
Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. März 2011)

Gibt Steuersätze zum Begrenzen des Lenkeinschlags und Rahmenprotektoren - vllt .wäre das ja was für Dich.


----------



## karstb (3. März 2011)

Manchmal kann man auch die Barends so einstellen, dass sie noch vor den Bremshebeln mit dem Oberrohr kollidieren. Dann ist die Krafteinwirkung weniger punktuell und ich würde bei den vielen Beulen in meinen Tune Barends vermuten, dass sie eher nachgeben als das Oberrohr.


----------



## corfrimor (13. März 2011)

Ich verwende das hier:

http://www.cannondale-parts.de/CADAIX-SKEAN-Oberrohrschutz

Hab's zwar noch nie gebraucht, dürfte im Falle eines Falles aber einen guten Schutz fürs Oberrohr darstellen. Sollte der Einschlag derart heftig sein, daß dieser Protektor auch nichts mehr bringt, ist der Rahmen sowieso hinüber.


----------



## Nafets190 (20. März 2011)

Du kannst auch die Brems- oder Schaltkabel so kurz legen, dass ein kompletter Lenkeinschlag verhindert wird. Lieber eine Abgerissene Bremsleitung als ein Loch im Oberrohr.

Gruß
Stefan


----------

